# Overweight with Crohn's Support Group



## mccwithcrohns

Hi everyone, 
I am new to this forum and have been diagnosed with crohn's. I did loose a lot of weigh prior to been diagnosed. but now I seem to have put back on all the weight I lost and a bit more if I am honest and I am struggling to lose any now. 
has anyone experienced this?  I am looking forward to hearing other stories and how people dealt with it.

Thanks


----------



## bloke

My problem is exactly the opposite and I am struggling to put weight back on which I desperately want to do as upcoming surgery means I am likely to drop in weight again.
I am trying to put weight on by adding calories wherever possible by things like puuting milk and sugar in tea and coffe, having more and bigger deserts, increasing portion sizes and changing my workout regime to heavier wrights with less reps. All small changes in themselves but the overall effect does add up.
Would suggest you do similar but in reverse. Many small changes to eating and exercise habits will not make a sudden impact but is more likely to make a lasting chamge.
I would also speak yo your doc to see if any meds you are taking may be a contributing factor.


----------



## bonniebetts

Hello Y'all...my story's a little different.  I have been obese most of my life.  Most of my adult life I had abdominal pain.  Due to the obesity, it was assumed to be gallstones (which I did have) and my gallbladder was removed.   The abdominal pain persisted. In 2002 I had the gastric bypass surgery.  I lost 150#. And THEN started to have chronic diarrhea.  I developed a perianal abscess.  In the ER, where I was I&D'd (incised and drained) they asked if I had crohn's because I had granulomatous tissue.  I got a referral to a GI, who did a colonoscopy...and VOILA!   I had inflammation of my ENTIRE colon with the worst being in the hepatic flexure (the bend under the liver) which was where the majority of my abdominal pain has been.  I am STILL considered obese by BMI standards of 26-27.  I have done EVERYTHING to lose my extra weight, to no avail. I thought I was the only fat person with crohn's! WHEW!  What a relief.  Thank-you for being here!


----------



## lizbeth

Hello .

I'm not yet diagnosed but have been having symptoms for nearly 2 years,, before it started I had lost weight through diet and lots of exercise and I think the diet caused my problem to become apparent. First time in hospital I lost a lot of weight but then steroids and triple insulin doses (diabetic for 18 years) meant I put a lot of weight on. I'm now at my heaviest weight ever and it gets me down a lot.

I was very ignorant of crohns and thought only skinny people had it but now I know better. My weight isn't helped by the fact my joints are intensely painful and I find it hard to move around so exercise is a thing of the past . 

I would love to lose weight but don't know how when the only safe foods are carbs so I'm having to take more insulin than I used to.

Thanks for starting this group, look forward to getting to know you all .


----------



## Cathy1960

Hi, I started to put on weight while I was on TPN for 6 months, I've put on about 30lbs & it's been a huge struggle to take the extra pounds off, any tips would be great.....thx


----------



## Nancye50

I'm fairly newly diagnosed and have been overweight for about 5 years. I've realized that every major attempt I had made in the past to "get healthy"
Probably threw me into a simmering flare. I'd feel worse; not better and eventually give up or just Peter out. I'm going to try to keep things in moderation better:  veggies/fruit and exercise.


----------



## Maxwelljax

Just found this group. There are so many people struggling to gain or maintain wt with Crohn's that I didn't expect a group for those of us who are over weight. I am struggling to figure out what to eat to lose. Following a strict low residue diet now due to fistula and adhesions. Had SBO a few weeks ago that cleared without surg and had I&D with seton placed last week for peri anal abscess. Can not figure out how to eat to keep things moving and drop the weight. So frustrating!


----------



## nogutsnoglory

Hope you don't mind I edited a typo in the title. 

I have always been skinny but lately added a ton of visceral fat. I am used to eating high fat to gain weight since I was so skinny but now I need to watch it. Also,  lyrica is making me fat. 

I want to buy an elliptical to get in shape.


----------



## Mountaingem

I gained a lot of weight from a combination of inactivity, joint pain that renders my former exercise habits too painful to continue, and three years of constant prednisone. Dieting is hard because of course the conventional wisdom is to eat more whole grains, fruits and veggies, which my tummy hates. And even though I am 40 lbs overweight, I am still considered malnourished. *sigh*


----------



## Maxwelljax

I hear that! Malnutrition and overweight is my issue to. And...joint pain and fistula and abscess make exercise a real challenge. Very hard to find a routine.


----------



## mccwithcrohns

Thanks everyone for your replies
it is great to hear that I am not the only one with this struggle.  I am going back to see my dietician on Saturday and so I am hoping that she can give me some suggestions.  
I did do the low fodmap diet when I was first diagnosed and it worked great but now I am think it needs to be shook up a bit.  
here's hoping anyway!!!


----------



## Malice67

Six months of anemia exhausted me so badly I put back on the 10 pounds I had managed to lose last summer and then added another 10.  People look at me funny when I say I have Crohn's and I know they are thinking I am too fat to have it.


----------



## Mountaingem

Don't you find it annoying though that people know we have this serious disease and yet the focus is always on appearance? Quite honestly, there are plenty of worse things that it brings besides weight gain/loss and  yet there are always a few people who dwell on whether or not we should look a certain way. My brother in law will say: "Well it's okay for you to be fat; you've got a reason" and I think, well, what if I just gained because I ate too much or was depressed? Does that make me less worthy of empathy or love? *growls*


----------



## Nancye50

I'm wondering how many of us here have terminal ileum involvement without D & even with constipation?


----------



## Saralr

I used to be able to eat anything and not gain weight.  When I graduated college I was 115 pounds and 5'8" tall. I didn't look healthy. Before my diagnosis I weighed 20 pounds more than I did when I was 9 months pregnant.  

I started juicing and lost a little weight but then it stopped.  I was eating between 1200 - 1400 calories a day and no weight loss. My GI informed me that is not a Crohn's issue and I must have thyroid problems.  She told me that accounted for my joint pain and constipation problems as well. (Idiot)

I switched to the SCD diet and am starting to lose weight.  She advised against it because nothing is proven, but then said it wouldn't hurt anything. So I figured it would be healthier than her no fruit or veggie diet.  I have been actually losing and am figuring out what I can't eat. I also noticed that when I eat foods that don't agree with me, my weight goes up. When I eat agreeable foods my weight goes down. It makes me think inflammation has something to do with the weight.

My Crohn's is all in my colon so I don't have any malnitrition issues.


----------



## mccwithcrohns

So I went to back to see my dietician and she suggested really sticking with the low fodmap diet and adding fibregel twice a day to help with the constipation.  she also said that I need to loose 2stone to start with and she wants to see at least 1.5stone gone by Christmas.  this is so not easy I am finding it hard to just get started never mind stick with it.


----------



## Lam123

So glad I found this thread. It is funny how people always focus on the physical aspect of the disease, when I was very under weight, people always commented, now over weight, still commenting. If they only knew how it feels to have an obstruction. So much more to the disease then physical aspects. 
I am struggling to get some weight off. I know a few months ago I started losing when I was going for walks and watching my portions, I do eat a lot of carbs because fruits and veggies are rough on my tummy, but when I watch the portions I find I start to lose. I also started juicing and that helps with energy.


----------



## Maxwelljax

I've seen a lot of posts about juicing. I've tried but can't seem to stay with it. Trying to stay on a low residue diet now due to partial obstruction. May try again cuz I seem to only be eating carbs now. Not sure what to juice though.


----------



## Lam123

It is definitely hard to stick with. I usually juice green veggies, and small amount of fruit to make it taste good.


----------



## Nancye50

My dirty secret is that I usually put some advocare spark in my juice. Nothing like a little buzz to motivate me to drink the green stuff!


----------



## Ice

Not diagnosed yet, but the fact that I haven't lost weight despite my violent and painful episodes of D, feeling 'blocked' afterwards, eating little, etc, is a big reason none of my doctors ever wanted to touch the 'You might have something more serious' button... until now when I'm years into the symptoms and only getting worse.

I'm not overweight but I'm getting uncomfortably close and for me, hormone issues are part of the culprit along with the fact that I spent 8-10 months being mostly off my feet owing to midfoot fractures that wouldn't heal.

At this point, I have two major problems to look at but I'm not sure which one to look at first.

Hugs to everyone who's struggled with weight and judgement and the sometimes hand-in-hand issue of 'invisible' disability because they don't look 'sick enough'.


----------



## Saralr

My favorite juices are carrot/apple (equal amounts) and 2 apples,  1 cucumber and 1 thumb ginger.  Ginger is supposed to be good for the gut. 

Ice, I know what you mean about being dismissed.  My GI says I'm in remission and my symptoms must be something else. She suspects my thyroid because of my weight.  My weight is a problem because of medicine I took that made me gain weight,  then another that made me lose. I went up and down so much from meds and I finally stuck at the high weight.  It sucks that I'm not taken as seriously with my Crohn's issues just because I'm not wasting away. I'm glad I don't have to deal with the massive weight loss that some people do but being heavy doesn't make me any less sick. 

Ok. Vent over. Time to eat my muffin (or as I like to call them Magical Poop Muffin - clears up my constipation problems amazingly) and head off to work.


----------



## Nancye50

Ooh is there a special recipe for the poop muffin?


----------



## Saralr

It's the SCD muffin from Breaking the Vicious Cycle.  A muffin and some juice, sit around for a little bit and within a half hour I'm in the bathroom.  Only works at breakfast though.  Not sure what it is. Maybe the almond flour.


----------



## CongoJack

I'm glad to have found this thread (and on my first visit to the forum too!)

I don't consider myself to be seriously overweight, but I am 180 pounds at 5'9 with a gut. I do find it to be a struggle to keep the pounds off without being able to eat fruits, vegetables and whole grains in great amounts. I'm particularly annoyed at the cereal aisle; the choice is typically between Fibre-Os and a bowl of sugar.

Anyway, I've had some experiences with people telling me I'm too big to have Crohn's or that I can't be feeling that bad because I'm not thin.


----------



## Nancye50

I will say my attitude towards my body totally changed when I was diagnosed & started reading threads here about people struggling to keep weight on. While I was so sick, I was relieved I didn't have that to worry about on top of or.


----------



## Maxwelljax

I know exactly how you feel CongoJack. I am seriously overweight. Have always had a weight problem and have put on 40 lbs in the last year and a half while taking Entocort and Remicade. I actually gain about 5 lbs with every infusion and fight to get if off by the next one. I have had severe malnutrition and anemia. And yes... People look at me like I'm crazy if I tell them I have severe fistulizing Crohn's. And now that I'm on a strict low residue diet due to adhesions and I have no idea how to get the weight off.  I had been going to the gym but abscesses, fistulas, and seton drains have put a stop to that. I will say though my GI Doc has told me many times Crohn's is not a disease that only attacks thin people. You almost have to gave this disease to understand.


----------



## Elektrikhd

I've been overweight for almost my entire life, and I thought that perhaps the silver lining of the Crohn's might be that I'd finally stop having that problem. No such luck. At least as an adult, I think depression is a major factor in my obesity: I lose the motivation to be active (so please, PLEASE don't tell me that if I exercise I'll feel happy, because I've tried that, and depression can strike when I'm active, too), and I start to overeat, especially of foods that are likely to contribute to weight gain. And there are plenty of cookies out there that even now I have no trouble eating.


----------



## Saralr

It's the beginning of a new month and I think that is a great time to start on a change in ourselves. I'm not talking about major weight loss or even any weight loss. Anyone who is interested, lets set an individual goal for the next month. 

Maybe you want to lose some weight this month, or dress to flatter your fuller figure, or start a new exercise. Whatever it is, it should be something that will help us to feel better about ourselves.  We can share our goals and use the forum to share our successes and struggles as the month passes.  And we'll have others here to support us along the way. 

Just an idea. I'd like to start taking better care of my appearance. If I'm always wearing big t-shirts and not doing my hair in the morning, I don't feel very good about myself or my size. I'm going to try to take time to make myself look nicer for work.  Anyone else have a goal?


----------



## Malice67

nail polish and haircut!!!


----------



## Maxwelljax

I'm in. I've gained 40 lbs since starting Entocort and the Remi.  On a low residue diet now and not sure how to lose it but I'm determined. Waiting to hear from GI office with a name for dietician  consult.


----------



## Nancye50

What a great idea!  I'm visiting friends in a few weeks and always feel better about myself if I've made something of an effort before seeing people I haven't in a while. 
I'm using Bosley stuff on my hair where it got very thin when I was sick. I used the elliptical today which I love but am feeling kind of chills/achy tonight so maybe that was too much. 
I've done really well with the beach body PiYo workouts. Great workouts, easily modified and no jumping.


----------



## lizbeth

I'd like to try and start some exercise again, plan to begin with 10 minute Pilates stretching, break myself back in gently. I also hope to go back to an art club to get me out of the house cos I never do except to the shop, fingers crossed I make it.


----------



## Saralr

Well I am starting out horribly, and I'm the one who suggested setting a goal. Lol. I can't remember the last time my daughter slept through the night and she is almost 10. She was on some anxiety meds and hasn't slept well since stopping them. I've been napping instead of taking a few extra minutes to dry my hair and pick out decent clothes ahead of time. 

Sunday night I'm setting out clothes for Monday and I'm going to work with dry hair. Or dryish hair. Baby steps.


----------



## Ann Morgan

Maxwelljax said:


> I've seen a lot of posts about juicing. I've tried but can't seem to stay with it. Trying to stay on a low residue diet now due to partial obstruction. May try again cuz I seem to only be eating carbs now. Not sure what to juice though.


Have you looked into buying a "NutriBullet" blender.I have one and I really like it. I gave up coffee and candy back in May and I started making a breakfast smoothie each morning. I saw a Nutritionist back in May and she gave me some smoothie recipe suggestions. I don't have any colon issues with the smoothie ingredients that I use. I use 1/2 or 1 ripe banana, one large red apple without the core/skin, 1/2 cup real carrot juice, 1/2 cup plain Greek yogurt, 1 cup 2% milk ( or some kind of soy milk ), 1 teaspoon real Vanilla Extract and 2 tablespoons of honey. It makes about 24 ounces. It does not bother my colon at all and I am getting some fruits, vegetables, dairy, and protein. Before I started with my breakfast smoothies I would drink coffee in the morning and then not eat all day until dinner time. 

I have had problems with obesity for the past 35 years. I had some major changes in my Ulcerative Colitis symptoms this May 2014. I went from having diarrhea all of the time to being very constipated. In two months I had lost 20 pounds. Then within the next few months I lost ten more pounds. I went from 200 to 170. I am now maintaining at 170 ( but my Endocrinologist would like me to lose 20 more pounds ). The weird thing is this.....I don't feel any better after losing the weight. I am wearing the same clothes, but they are baggy now. I still have the hip, neck and shoulder arthritis pain. I still have fatigue and I don't sleep well. I just started to take Levothyroxine for my thyroid recently too. I keep telling all of my doctors that I was not trying to lose that weight and it must have happened because of the changes in my symptoms or maybe it was psychological. They don't care how I lost the weight, they are just happy that I lost it. Well, if a person is not trying to lose weight and they lose 20 pounds in 7 weeks then something must be wrong !

Sometimes I feel like we have to be our own doctor. 

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Maxwelljax

So true Ann sometimes the docs are just interested in the number. Recently I saw a dietician and she helped a lot. I am drinking a plant protein shake twice a day. The brand is Vega. It's full of vitamins and each serving has 50% of recommended iron. I have added fruits that I can tolerate. I am also blending my own yogurt with Fage greek yogurt and fruit or honey and cinnimon. She also suggested I try grass fed beef which I did a couple of times with no problem.  Haven't lost anything yet but I feel better! I think the weight loss will come as I eat less carbs and more protein.


----------



## Ann Morgan

My physical therapist recommended the Paleo diet to me. I think that they recommend grass fed beef.


----------



## CrohnsChicago

Hi there! Started out my crohn's slightly overweight. Lost a good amount being sick. And yo-yoed on my weight between medication shifts.

I'm now in remission and back at close to the largest weight I have ever been. I'm actively trying to lose weight and get to a healthy size to better manage my condition and make sure I stay in remission.

I really do enjoy clean eating, though I'm guilty of not always sticking to it. And since this summer I have started becoming more physically active and feeling comfortable with the idea of working out. I've started a bootcamp recently and am doing a diet bet to help motivate better eating and safe weight loss.

It's not easy and I've had to learn to push through fatigue at times but it's better to keep trying than to give up on myself and risk the possibility of making myself sick again.


----------



## Ann Morgan

I just started taking thyroid medication recently. I know that if a persons thyroid is messed up that it can affect their ability to lose weight. A person can get fatigued too if their thyroid is not working properly. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Ann Morgan

Ok. It is me again. I have a few minutes to write before "Jeopardy" begins on TV......Ha Ha : - 0.

Saw my Endocrinologist again today for a follow up appointment. I really like her. My blood test looks good, my thyroid ultrasound looks good, and my DEXA scan looks good ( she monitors my osteoporosis as well. ). Wow, I never get GOOD news from a doctor. And even better news......I don't have to go back for a follow up for 6 more months.....
hoorah.   She still wants me to lose twenty more pounds, I am still maintaining my weight at around 170 pounds and a year ago I think I was arouND 200 pds.
 I told her that I don't FEEL any better after the weight loss. I don't think she cares how I am feeling exactly, she just wants my weight down so I don't get diabetes. I don't eat real healthy because my Ulcerative Colitis does not like just about anything I eat. I don't have much of an appetite most of the time. I do not exercise at all. I can walk from my apartment to the big trash bin in the parking lot!


----------



## Nancye50

I think that sounds like good news, Ann!
I've been testing the waters of the AIP diet this week and doing okay with the fruits & veggies (so far). It's so hard to lose weight when you can't eat healthy foods. So hard.


----------



## funjunky

I started a diet with mild exercise. Low carb for me is using one slice of white bread for that toast or peanut butter craving. Also 30 squats when brushing, morning and night. I like to run especially in the cold but had a slight cold/drip so its been three days off. Tomorrow I will try again. Just keep trying giving up is going for ice cream or chocolate instead of a pre cut water Mellon cube. Trust me one is sufficient for me you feel less guilty and chewed on it satisfying the sweet and or cold craving throughout the day. 187 5' 5"


----------



## Lam123

I finally got a workout in today and it felt good for stress relief. One day at a time.


----------



## DJBHeat

I too was in the same positive like many above have mentioned.  When my Crohns hit me hard a couple years ago I lost a ton of weight.  As soon as I started getting healthy again, I put all that weight back on and than some!  I strongly suggest exercise if you can, in any way shape or form.  Start by going for a walk for a few minutes a few days a week.  Slowly increase depending on what you can do!  Little by little I was able to get back to my good weight and feel great.  Now I try to go for a run atleast 4 days a week.  What you eat and when you eat play a part as well.  Cut carbs if you can, and try not to eat too late.  Not too long ago I started having a meal replacement shake with Shakeology and it's been great so far.

In short...exercise!  As much or as little as you can, anything helps


----------



## Lam123

Anyone have healthy snacks that are low fat and also Crohn's friendly?


----------



## CrohnsChicago

I eat celery sticks and PB2 which is a powdered peanut butter 80% less fat and 45 calories. I buy it on Amazon and i think Whole Foods has it too. 

I also eat greek yogurt with berries

Blend frozen pineapple with almond milk for a sorbet

Blend frozen berries with greek yogurt and sweetener of choice for frozen yogurt.


----------



## Maxwelljax

I'm just jealous of someone who can eat celery sticks and pineapple lol! I'm trying my best to find some kind of balance between Crohn's friendly food and healthy food.


----------



## Ann Morgan

Max:  I cannot eat any raw fruits or vegetables. I went to Subway one day and actually thought I would be "ok" with adding raw vegetables to my sandwich. 20 minutes later, while still in the restaurant, I had to use the restroom there because I ate raw vegetables. I can't even  eat cooked vegetables. The only fruit I can eat are bananas. I think the only cooked vegetable I may be able to tolerate are cooked carrots ?  I started making smoothies 6 months ago and I include an apple in there and I can eat an apple that is pulverized into a smoothie, but I cannot eat a raw apple on it's own. I add banana, apple, carrot juice, greek yogurt, milk, honey, vanilla and flax seed in my smoothies. I use plain greek yogurt for protein. I rarely ever eat meat. Disaster struck, when on vacation over Christmas-time when I thought I could eat bruschetta at an Italian restaurant ( it's basically bread and raw tomatoes.) Where was my brain !  I had an "accident" the next morning while walking to the restroom in my hotel room. I had to shower. I had to wash my pajamas by hand in my hotel room and then send them out to be laundered. I stayed in my hotel room all day long JUST IN CASE I had another accident (  I didn't). I missed out on going to see the movie "Annie" with my sister, niece, and 2 great nieces. I want so bad to eat food with FLAVOR, but that is usually not possible. So, here I am stuck eating smoothies, cereal and milk, and macaroni and cheese. 

PS: I lost a lot of weight in 2006/2007. Gained it back eventually. Then had major changes in my Ulcerative Colitis in May/June 2014, etc, and altogether lost 30 pounds. I had a big change in my appetite and did not want to eat. All the time I have had the UC I have had diarrhea. In May of last year I started to have severe constipation. Well, now my constipation is gone and I am back to having diarrhea. I really have my appetite back and I have already gained at least 5 pounds back. And my Endocrinologist wants me to lose 20 more pounds !


----------



## Lam123

I have started really watching my portions of carbs and exercising and am finally starting to lose weight. So I am still eating crohns friendly foods, but smaller portions.


----------



## Maxwelljax

Ann...I've been there and it sucks! For me now though it's the opposite reaction but I still can't eat the same foods. Any raw veggie or fruit and most meat gives me severe abdominal pain and constipation. Same stuff that use to send me running. I think it's related to adhesions and obstruction risk. I saw a dietician recently and she talked to me about smoothies. I do eat a lot of greek yogurt and she had me start drinking Vega shakes, which is plant based protein but not soy. I make them with almond milk.  Full of iron, which I'm always lacking in diet and can't take supplements. She also suggested grass fed organic beef. I have tried it a few times and done ok. The one thing I can eat with no trouble is simple carbs...the last thing I need. So I'm back on it. Gained 9 lbs over the holidays eating crap and it is not what in needed.


----------



## Maxwelljax

Lam123... That's what I am trying to do also. Really tough to cut the carbs but is the best way.


----------



## Lam123

What are some of the foods you eat?


----------



## Maxwelljax

Liam123 I eat mainly chicken and grilled fish for protein and greek yogurt. Dietician told me to put frozen blended fruit and small amount honey in plain low fat. I don't do well with frozen fruits so I usually get Fage greek with fruit. Although honey and cinnamon in plain is pretty good. I can eat most frozen veggies if cooked til mushy. The only fruits that I can eat are bananas and really ripe cantaloupe. Oh and applesauce I guess. What I really like are things like pasta, mashed potatoes, and Mac n cheese. But not so good when you want to lose weight. The biggest weight lose issue for me I guess is snack foods. I don't have the problems some have with sweets and I can eat most chips and pretzels. So ate lots of that over the holidays. Anyway, if I stick to eating what the dietician suggested, yogurt twice a day, grilled or backed protein (mainly chicken, fish, and sometimes grass fed organic beef, cooked to death veggies, Vega protein powder in almond milk 1-2 times a day, and small amounts of simple carbs I can keep the Crohn's in check and slowly lose. I try and exercise but have trouble with joint pain so sometimes that's difficult.


----------



## Lam123

Maxwelljax, I am eating similar aswell. With my meat I try and have 3/4'cup of steamed rice and I juice my veggies. Have you tried juicing?


----------



## Maxwelljax

I have some.  Really need to do more. What do you use?


----------



## Lam123

Usually celery, cucumber, carrots, and some sort of fruit to add taste. Just a little fruit. It helps.


----------



## Maxwelljax

I've tried mainly spinach and carrots with some fruit or organic juice. But the spinach is hard to handle.


----------



## Lam123

Yeah, I can't handle spinach either.


----------



## Nancye50

I mentioned in the diet section the desire for pretty Crohn's friendly food. Is anyone else on IG? Should we start a hashtag of our very own?


----------



## Maxwelljax

Hi Nancy. Not sure what IG is but I can tell you some of the food I seem to tolerate, although from what I have seen here it can vary person to person. I eat mainly grilled chicken. Dietician suggested grass fed organic beef as I do not tolerate beef at all, causes quite a bit of pain. Have tried grass fed organic a couple of times and did ok. Also have had luck with chicken and beef in the crock pot. I can eat veggies cooked to death, nothing raw. Only fruits I eat are banana, cantolope, and applesauce. Also greek yogurt is probably my main protein source along with eggs. I can eat pasta, white bread, and junk all day long but trying to avoid. Interested in what IG is.


----------



## Nancye50

I'm sorry!  IG is Instagram 
I've been reading so much on diet and Paleo and autoimmunity but am so discouraged when I see all the salad and stuff...and crossfitters 
I know IBD is so individual but there are a few common threads, right?


----------



## Maxwelljax

Lol...I thought there was some IG diet I hadn't heard of. I have read about paleo too and I'm afraid of it. Raw fruit and veggies use to give me terrible diarrhea but now more like severe pain and I can't go at all.  Apparently that's because of adhesions from previous surg. Had a partial obstruction over the summer and had been trying to eat more veggies, salad, etc. Thought the fiber was good idea, not so much! I think what seems to be common to all of us is the easier to digest the better.


----------



## Ann Morgan

It seems like there are a lot of similarities here. I can eat bananas, greek yogurt, rice, lean meat, my smoothies, no raw veggies, actually NO veggies, applesauce, breads, pastas. Ok, I can eat all the brownies I want, but if I eat raw veggies or greasy foods I might as well just lock myself in the bathroom !  I have UC/diarrhea. Oh, and Frosted Flakes treat me just fine. : - )


----------



## Nancye50

Yep, you're right. 
I've had such a sucky time committing to losing weight or even modifying my diet without being able to revert to salads and raw produce. That seems to be a common theme around here. 
I'd love to see or be a part of a Crohn's/IBD specific blog/forum/social media group!


----------



## Maxwelljax

Brownies, cookies, cake (no frosting though) could eat them day. I have read that some IBD patients don't tolerate sweets. Must be the really skinny ones huh? No me lol!


----------



## Nancye50

The only thing that's given me D more than once is apples. Salad is hit or miss. Greasy food? No problem. Sweets? You betcha! Even beer & wine are fine. 
I'm fine avoiding high fiber meals. I'm fine not doing high-impact exercise. But I need to get on track, my own track!


----------



## Ann Morgan

I have Acid reflux.....I cannot drink alcohol any longer. I was never a big drinker, but I do miss it.


----------



## Nancye50

I was on Prevacid & Zantac forever before my first flare. I had terrible chest/rib/back pain. I don't think it was ever acid reflux. I think it was Crohn's all along. I haven't had it for a year!


----------



## Maxwelljax

I haven't had a drink in years either. Mainly because of meds. Don't remember not tolerating it. Headed to bed ladies... 12:30 in in Fla and morning comes way to early.


----------



## Jennifer625

I started in my worst flare to date in late December and am now finally feeling somewhat better. Still unable to really eat much (I seriously have no appetite and maybe eat a cup or so of food daily - I go drink ensure though). I've lost 14 pounds since January 9th. Not that I mind the weight loss (I'm 25 pounds overweight) but still...I'd rather lose it in a more healthy way


----------



## Ann Morgan

Jennifer625 said:


> I started in my worst flare to date in late December and am now finally feeling somewhat better. Still unable to really eat much (I seriously have no appetite and maybe eat a cup or so of food daily - I go drink ensure though). I've lost 14 pounds since January 9th. Not that I mind the weight loss (I'm 25 pounds overweight) but still...I'd rather lose it in a more healthy way


I had a MAJOR change in my Ulcerative Colitis symptoms last May. I went from having diarrhea for years to severe constipation. I had never had such severe constipation. I lost my appetite and hardly ate anything.
 I lost 20 pounds in 8 weeks. Then eventually 10 pounds more. I am obese, so all my doctors thought it was great that I lost the weight. I kept trying to explain to my doctors that I was NOT trying to lose weight. My Endocrinologist even said she would like to see me lose 20 pounds !  Anyhow, my symptoms are now back to diarrhea all of the time ( probably from antibiotics in November ). I now have a really big appetite ! Yikes ! I know I have already gained 5 pounds. I don't see a doctor again until June and I don't own a scale at home. PS: After I lost that 30 pounds I did not feel any better at all, I just felt the same. No major changes that I noticed, just my pants being baggier. Have a great week. :dance:


----------



## Jennifer625

It is a bit annoying to have people say "wow...I wish I could lose weight like that!". Or, worse, they think I'm purposely starving myself to lose weight.


----------



## SamanthaLynn

Hi everyone, I'm happy to see I'm not the only overweight one. I was curvy when I was diagnosed, and after the lovely prednisone I gained 40lbs in a month and a half. I've gained another 20 over the last 2 years. I've tried exercising but it seems to trigger worse bowel movements. And then of course so does healthy food like raw veggies and salad.

I got transferred for work and am now only a 10 minute walk away. However its been freezing here for the past month, mornings are between -30 and -40 degrees, so I haven't been able to walk. My husband and I have also started trying to conceive, it depresses me thinking that I will be a fat pregnant woman and not one of those cute ones.

I look forward to seeing what works for everyone.


----------



## DJBHeat

SamanthaLynn said:


> Hi everyone, I'm happy to see I'm not the only overweight one. I was curvy when I was diagnosed, and after the lovely prednisone I gained 40lbs in a month and a half. I've gained another 20 over the last 2 years. I've tried exercising but it seems to trigger worse bowel movements. And then of course so does healthy food like raw veggies and salad.
> 
> I got transferred for work and am now only a 10 minute walk away. However its been freezing here for the past month, mornings are between -30 and -40 degrees, so I haven't been able to walk. My husband and I have also started trying to conceive, it depresses me thinking that I will be a fat pregnant woman and not one of those cute ones.
> 
> I look forward to seeing what works for everyone.


Shakeology!


----------



## Marlena

SamanthaLynn, you're not alone.  I had just got back on track losing weight, got diagnosed, started on Prednisone and wham, there's 20 lbs.  It's too cold here to walk outside as well,( the wind chill and have we got wind) is way into the minuses.  I find tha juicing really helps keep me somewhat in check.  It's a great way to get your veggies without killing your gut.  Amazon has a bunch of books anfdthere's stuff here on the forums and lots of recipes on line.  Best of luck, M


----------



## Lam123

I find juicing really helps and portion control. Even though I do eat a high carb diet, I try and measure portions as much as I can.


----------



## SamanthaLynn

I did try the Body By Vi shakes and saw no difference. Is there a particular type you find better DJBHeat?


----------



## Nancye50

SamanthaLynn, Visalus shakes are so yummy but not very nutritional. I used them as an add-in for smoothies. Shakeology is sold by Beachbody. They claim islets very nutritious. When DJBHeat posted on another thread about the adaptogens in ShakeO, I checked it out. I've ordered a months supply (with a dvd set as a challenge set bc their bundling makes the shakeO cheap if you buy a workout). I'll report back when it gets here!


----------



## DJBHeat

I haven't tried the body by vi shakes so I really can't comment on it.  Shakeology indeed is very nutritious, I drink it as a meal replacement.  If you look around on the internet you can find lots of peoples testimonies about it.  Works for my body so thats all matters for me.  I'd suggest researching it.  Still waiting for Nancye50's thoughts on it


----------



## SamanthaLynn

Any issues getting it in Canada though?


----------



## DJBHeat

SamanthaLynn said:


> Any issues getting it in Canada though?


Not that I know of


----------



## CrohnsChicago

I haven't tried either of those but IdealShape chocolate shakes are not bad either. 

I keep a jar of it at home for when I want to supplement a meal and in case I don't feel well digestively and want to avoid solid foods for a long period of time.




DJBHeat said:


> I haven't tried the body by vi shakes so I really can't comment on it.  Shakeology indeed is very nutritious, I drink it as a meal replacement.  If you look around on the internet you can find lots of peoples testimonies about it.  Works for my body so thats all matters for me.  I'd suggest researching it.  Still waiting for Nancye50's thoughts on it


----------



## Ann Morgan

I have had diarrhea for many years. Last year ( May 2014) I got severe constipation. I lost my appetite and lost 20 pounds in 8 weeks. Then 10 more pounds after that. My doctors were happy. I had to take antibiotics in November 2014. Diarrhea is back. Now I have my appetite back and can't stop eating ! I know I have gained weight because I was at the Emergency Room in the middle of February 2014. I have gained 7 pounds. I am bloated. I have diarrhea and have not been eating properly. My daily smoothies are probably the only healthy thing I eat each day. I am sabotaging my Ulcerative Colitis by eating junk food and then I pay the price for it afterward. My smoothies are great. If I could just drink two smoothies a day and then take vitamins I think my tummy would be happy ?  Liquid food is so much better for my colon. I don't want to gain any more weight !  I have had issues with obesity for 30 years and losing those 30 pounds last year was great. I see my Endocrinologist in June 2015. In December 2014 she said she would like to see me lose 20 MORE pounds! Believe it or not, when I lost 30 pounds last year I did not feel better or healthier ... I just felt the same as I did before I lost the weight.

Signed, Bloated Today And Hating It

Thank you for listening.


----------



## Marlena

I hear you and send hugs and sympathy.  Some days i mjust so ugly tempered.


----------



## adr810

So glad I found this thread! I've always been overweight or obese- I have about 80lbs to lose but this is not my heaviest weight. It took 7 years to get a diagnosis and I know that was because of my weight. I've started to count my calories while find in trigger foods so I hope this helps. I'm in a flare so I'm too tired and too much pain to workout. I've only met my new GI doc once but he seems determined to not only help me get into remission but to help me with my overall health.  

It's nice to know I'm not alone- I hate the comments I get about my weight. Even my mom makes comments and doesn't take my symptoms seriously because my cousin has Crohn's and she struggles to gain weight. To them my weight causes me to be so sick. Ugh!


----------



## Lam123

Adr810, I hear ya, it can be very frustrating. Once you start feeling better or the flare calms a bit, try swimming. I find swimming helps me during flares with crohns symptoms and staying somewhat active. 

Good Luck!


----------



## HangryGinger

On one hand I'm glad I'm not the only one struggling with both Crohn's and being overweight... but since I know it's so hard to deal with, im sorry so many others have to deal with it. 

One of the most frustrating parts of it for me is that, for the most part if someone even knows what Crohn's is..they automatically assume it's a "skinny" disease.  Even my bf has asked me if I'm sure I have Crohn's or not cos I'm a chunky monkey.  

And personally I just don't get it. The only time I've ever lost weight with Crohn's was right before I was originally diagnosed - was put on prednisone temporarily and that fixed the weight loss in a hurry. And then again 10 years later when I was flaring so badly that I was close to dying. I can be flaring, with diarrhea and no appetite and not really lose anything more than 5 lbs which I'll gain right back as soon as the flares over and I'm eating relatively normally again.


----------



## Ann Morgan

adr810 said:


> So glad I found this thread! I've always been overweight or obese- I have about 80lbs to lose but this is not my heaviest weight. It took 7 years to get a diagnosis and I know that was because of my weight. I've started to count my calories while find in trigger foods so I hope this helps. I'm in a flare so I'm too tired and too much pain to workout. I've only met my new GI doc once but he seems determined to not only help me get into remission but to help me with my overall health.
> 
> It's nice to know I'm not alone- I hate the comments I get about my weight. Even my mom makes comments and doesn't take my symptoms seriously because my cousin has Crohn's and she struggles to gain weight. To them my weight causes me to be so sick. Ugh!


I have been sick since 1997 and was not properly diagnosed until 2006.

Today I ate a sandwich for lunch ( I was not at home ). Not too long after that I had to run to the bathroom to have diarrhea.  And my sister wonders why I can't do all of the things she invites me to do !  I have to be near a bathroom !

Glad you found us here. We look forward to chatting with you. :applause:


----------



## Ann Morgan

When I was a kid I was a normal weight, actually thin in grade school. A normal size in middle school and high school. I first gained weight when I was 19 years old, 20 or 30 pounds as far as I can remember. This is when my roller coaster ride started with weight gain and weight loss. I was 20 years old and had just completed Weight Watchers when I was a healthy and wonderful 129 pounds !  Wow.  Two years later I was a hefty 200 pounds !  I have been up and down with my weight the past 30 years. My highest was 232 pounds. 

Last year I lost 30 pounds due to severe changes in my Ulcerative Colitis. I was not trying to lose weight at all. I guess I just lost my appetite due to the symptom changes ?  Anyhow, my doctors were all happy about the weight loss because I started out at about 200 pounds and ended up at 170 pounds. My sister asked me if I felt better after the weight loss, and I said NO. I still felt the same physically but my clothes were just fit bigger on me. I still feel tired every day. I still have arthritis pain. You would think I would feel better losing the weight, but I did not.  

My symptoms changed again later in the year of 2014. ( I was prescribed antibiotics for something ).  I started to have an appetite again and now I cannot stop eating !  I am now 188 pounds !  I have gained 18 pounds !  My endocrinologist is not going to be happy in June when I have my bi-yearly visit with her......she wanted me to lose 20 MORE pounds ( she does not want me to get diabetes ).  My BMI is 33 which is crazy. I eat a lot of sugar, but my glucose is always under 100 when I have a blood test. I went online and looked at a BMI scale. I would have to get down to 130 pounds to have an acceptable BMI for my height !  I have not weighed 130 pounds since I was 20 years old. I WAS 154 in 2010 and that felt like a good weight for me. 154 pounds for my height is still too high of a BMI according to what I read on the Internet. 

Have a good week. Everyone stay healthy !


----------



## funjunky

Depressed & Stress eating! I am overweight need to know how to find motivation!


----------



## HangryGinger

funjunky said:


> Depressed & Stress eating! I am overweight need to know how to find motivation!


Me too. :sign0085:


----------



## CrohnsChicago

funjunky said:


> Depressed & Stress eating! I am overweight need to know how to find motivation!


Hello funjunky,

I'm really sorry to hear that you are not feeling well enough to do things. Depression is not an easy thing to deal with for lots of people  May I ask what you are doing or taking to help cope with the depression?

I'm going to assume by your username that you do enjoy to be active and have a good time when you are well, am I right? What sorts of activities do you love to do when you are able?

I know when I was dealing with severe anxiety and depression I found the first step for me was to find something small to accomplish to occupy my time. Something as simple as a small walk to the store gave me fresh air and sunlight I needed to feel even a teensy bit better. If getting out the door is too hard, what if you tried some yoga stretches at home? YouTube has a ton of fitness channels you can watch for free. Even 5 minutes of exercise can help kickstart an improved state of being. Just throwing out some initial ideas.


----------



## Ann Morgan

I have been eating terrible foods. Coffee, Yoo-Hoo chocolate drinks, Snyder's Pretzel Nuggets, chocolate pudding, a chicken sandwich from Wendy's. During the past few days I have eaten a lot of Peeps and Russell Stover Maple Cream Easter Eggs, croissants, sugary cereal and milk. Pringles potato crisps. I like to drive to Circle K and buy Ben and Jerry's Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough Ice Cream. It seems to be really stupid for me to make a healthy smoothie almost every day when I am otherwise eating a bunch of crap and then suffering the consequences ( which for me is diarrhea ).  I love sugar. 

So right now I am bloated ( of course ).
I am going to drink some more Yoo-Hoo chocolate drinks and then hope tomorrow the CVS Pharmacy will still have leftover Peeps for me to eat. I CAN'T STOP EATING.

I will be starting an antibiotic for my c-diff on Wednesday and I cannot drink my Questran while taking the antibiotic. I have to take the antibiotic for two weeks. Withouth my Questran I have terrible diarrhea and I feel absolutely SICK. So, I guess I had better eat whatever I want now because on Wednesday I start being sick every day for two weeks. I will probably lose all the weight I have gained this year during those two weeks ( 15 pounds ).  I am not afraid of the c-diff..............I am afraid of going off of the Questran for two weeks !  I have been taking the Questran for several years. 

Yikes.


----------



## Elektrikhd

Is dark chocolate almond milk a slightly healthier alternative to the yoo-hoos and stuff? I'm of the belief that yoohoo contains milk (please don't correct me if I'm wrong) and thus can't drink it, but I quite enjoy the dark chocolate almond milk. High in protein, low in fat, and it seems soothing for my insides.


----------



## CrohnsChicago

> Is dark chocolate almond milk a slightly healthier alternative to the yoo-hoos and stuff? I'm of the belief that yoohoo contains milk (please don't correct me if I'm wrong) and thus can't drink it, but I quite enjoy the dark chocolate almond milk. High in protein, low in fat, and it seems soothing for my insides.


Speaking very generally, food substitutions are a good way to start if you are having trouble weaning off the bad stuff Elektrikhd. I'm not sure which brand of dark chocolate almond milk you are referring to or if you mean to make it yourself rather than pre-packaged but look at the ingredients and compare the two. I would think the dark almond milk has to be better than the yoo-hoo stuff. Definitely the lower in sugar the better. Sugar is notorious for provoking and prolonging inflammation and helping pack on the pounds.

Pay attention to ingredients. Typically, the fewer ingredients overall and the more ingredients that you can read and understand what they are, the better. Trader Joes is a great grocery store for that reason. Majority of their items fall into this category of checking out ingredients. 

Also start small. If you have been doing this for a while, it's better to change one or a few things at a time than to revamp your entire diet all at once. This way you lessen the risk of crashing and have a better shot at being successful at creating lasting new habits. 

A food journal might be very helpful for you too. This way you can record what you eat and how it makes you feel over time. When you see the patterns of what foods make you feel bad, you may be more likely to get rid of them altogether for healthier choices.


----------



## Ann Morgan

I think a food journal is a great idea!

PS: I love my Yoo-Hoo, but it is just high fructose corn syrup. I am addicted to sugar, even though I know it is bad for me. Sugar is also a stimulant, so it can make a person hyperactive ( I already suffer from Anxiety). I want to start shopping at Sprouts again. Does anyone shop there. My smoothies are the only healthy thing I eat every day. I am starting Culturelle probiotics today. Even though I eat sugary food every day, my glucose on blood tests is always in the acceptible range. I would like to try that Kefir. None of my doctors have ever suggested a multi-vitamin. I only take B12 and D3.  Have a good weekend.


----------



## HangryGinger

hey Ann. I'm in the same boat as you..once I get on a sugar crave its hell trying to stop myself. My self control sucks and then I wonder why I feel like crap the next day. And I do notice a huge spike in joint pain when I've gone overboard on sugar...ESPECIALLY when I've had pop. My joints will swell up and feel soooo creaky. It's so frustrating.


----------



## CrohnsChicago

Sugar is the devil. LOL I admittedly eat my fair share of sugar but the cravings come and go in waves. I recently got more incentive to get off of the sugar when I found out a little over a week ago that I have osteoarthritis in my knees. Just one more health issue to add to the list. I was already starting to make small changes (exercise at least 3x day and focus on cooking at home rather than eating out for more cleaner options). Sugar/desserts have always been a weakness of mine. Once you stop sugar or cut back significantly and add some form of calorie burning exercise, the pounds will likely start to come off a lot more easily.

Now I'm even more at the point where I want to start taking things more seriously because I don't think I can handle any more health issues. Thankfully I am in remission for crohn's but when I eat poorly my body makes sure to let me know that I'm screwing up.

I look for sweet substitutions like Oranges, pineapples, berries, cherries. I know I've said this on here before but I make frozen yogurt out of greek yogurt and frozen berries blended with honey or agave and it does the trick. I also use almond milk and frozen pineapple blended for an awesome treat. I make cookies out of chickpeas and chocolate chips (MUCH more delicious than it sounds but definitely don't eat too many as it contains lots of peanut butter and fiber).

Be careful with smoothies though. Fruits hide a lot of sugar in them and can be just as bad for you if you overdo it.

Learning flavorful substitutions has become my new goal.


----------



## Ann Morgan

hi Chicago:

I have arthritis in my neck, with VERY limited mobility. My Rheumatologist wants to send me to a Pain Management Specialist to get Botox shots in my neck. Haven't done that yet, but my pain level recently has been very high.

I also have osteoarthritis in both of my shoulders. I am supposed to go to Physical Therapy for that. I have c-diff right now, so I cannot go anywhere because I am infectious.

And I have arthritis in my hips !  I have been sleeping in a recliner for 8 years because I cannot lie down on my left of right side of my body because of the hip and shoulder arthritis. 

Oh, and my DEXA scan does not look good in my lumbar spine region. My fracture risk factor is : HIGH. 

I did not know that sugar had anything to do with arthritis or arthritis symptoms ???

My sister has RA but she has lost weight and is keeping it off.

: - )


----------



## CrohnsChicago

Hi Ann Morgan,

Sugar is a substance that increases the risk of inflammation throughout the body and that includes arthritis and Crohn's inflammation.

Here's a link to a slideshow I found identifying foods to typically avoid if dealing with arthritis
SOURCE: http://www.healthline.com/health-slideshow/foods-to-avoid-with-arthritis#1


> High amounts of sugar in the diet result in an increase in AGEs, which, as discussed in an earlier slide, can result in inflammation.
> 
> What you can do: Cut out candies, processed foods, white flour baked goods, and sodas to reduce your arthritis pain.


I've done a DEXA scan of my joints over a year ago (I requested one after so much time on prednisone in the past). The results did not seem to be an issue but I have been working out more frequently than usual and the intensity and type of activities seem to have triggered the start of arthritis (which is not uncommon...runners are even more likely to have something like this happen). So at the recommendation of my doctors I've adjusted the intensity level and frequency of bootcamps I was doing and now focus more on cardio, walking, pilates and am learning a little bit of yoga...all of which are good for the joints. 

That's great your sister managed to get some of the weight off...it shows you that it is possible with a bit of work for sure! Congrats to her


----------



## sehart717

My doctor tagged on my visit summary that he thinks I am overweight. He never said it to my face, imagine that. I am not supremely overweight and most doctors that treat Crohn's consider it banked weight and a good thing to have an appetite. I am 150 and 5'5". I am trying to lose a few pounds that I have put on after quitting smoking, drinking, and opioid drug abuse. I am starting to have pain after eating now so maybe my problem will be solved soon.


----------



## Ann Morgan

sehart717 said:


> My doctor tagged on my visit summary that he thinks I am overweight. He never said it to my face, imagine that. I am not supremely overweight and most doctors that treat Crohn's consider it banked weight and a good thing to have an appetite. I am 150 and 5'5". I am trying to lose a few pounds that I have put on after quitting smoking, drinking, and opioid drug abuse. I am starting to have pain after eating now so maybe my problem will be solved soon.


Do you know your BMI ?  I think that stands for Body Mass Index.  Anyhow, my BMI is sky high !  I have been tackling obesity for over 30 years. My weight goes up, my weight goes down. I recently looked up BMI on the Internet. According to the chart I am obese. At the start of 2014 I was around 200 pounds. Later on in 2014 I lost 30 pounds because of a major change in my UC symptoms. So then I was 170 pounds. I did not feel any better after loosing the weight !  I was not trying to lose the weight, I lost my appetite. My UC symptoms changed again and this year I have gained 20 pounds back and I am 190 pounds. Good Grief. 

According to the BMI chart I am obese. In order for me to have an acceptable BMI and for me to be considered a "normal" weight I would have to weigh only 130 pounds !  I have not weighed 130 pounds since I was 20 years old !  Holy Cow. Back in 2010 I was about 155 pounds and I felt that that was the perfect weight for me, I felt comfortable at that weight. I am only 5 foot 2 inches tall right now.  At 155 pounds I would still be considered "obese" according to the chart. 

I will have to check the chart again...........maybe I am morbidly obese right now ?


----------



## Ann Morgan

Jennifer625 said:


> It is a bit annoying to have people say "wow...I wish I could lose weight like that!". Or, worse, they think I'm purposely starving myself to lose weight.


Just wanted to say that the cat photo on your page is so funny ! It puts me in a good mood every time I see it.  :rosette1:


----------



## Ann Morgan

SamanthaLynn said:


> Hi everyone, I'm happy to see I'm not the only overweight one. I was curvy when I was diagnosed, and after the lovely prednisone I gained 40lbs in a month and a half. I've gained another 20 over the last 2 years. I've tried exercising but it seems to trigger worse bowel movements. And then of course so does healthy food like raw veggies and salad.
> 
> I got transferred for work and am now only a 10 minute walk away. However its been freezing here for the past month, mornings are between -30 and -40 degrees, so I haven't been able to walk. My husband and I have also started trying to conceive, it depresses me thinking that I will be a fat pregnant woman and not one of those cute ones.
> 
> I look forward to seeing what works for everyone.


The only time I was on Prednisone was in 2001 when I had Optic Neuritis. I think I was only on it for two weeks but I had a huge appetite and I could eat whatever I wanted with no diarrhea from my UC. And then no pain from my arthritis and body aches. I would love to have some Prednisone now because it would help get rid of my UC diarrhea and my arthritis pain and my body pain. I know that doctors frown from giving Prednisone to people for a long period of time ?  For two weeks in 2001 I felt the best I have ever felt !anda:


----------



## Ann Morgan

I see my Endocrinologist in a month from now. Last year she wanted me to lose twenty MORE pounds ( after she noticed I had lost thirty pounds last year ).  I really like this doctor, she is nice. She wants me to lose weight so that I don't get diabetes. Well, now I am going to see her and I have gained 20 pounds instead of losing 20 more. How embarrassing. I don't need diabetes in addition to the myriad of health issues I already have to endure each day.....physical health and mental health. Sorry for writing so much today. TV has been a bore today, been having watery diarrhea all day and I lost my appetite. Ugh. http://www.foodwatch.com


----------



## Marlena

Hang in there . Things can get Better and I hop for you they will. It's a tough road.


----------



## Ann Morgan

Marlena said:


> Hang in there . Things can get Better and I hop for you they will. It's a tough road.


Thanks. : - )

My sister always says " put it in perspective " when I am having problems.
I get sick of her saying that.  I think that because I am alone and I also have Major Depressive Disorder AND Anxiety that everything that happens in my life is magnified by 1000 !   :ywow:

I have learned coping skills that I can use to get me through the bad times. The Cognitive Behavioral Therapy skills. Positive self-talk, making a gratitude list, doing art work, listening to music, writing in a journal, etc. 

Today a neighbor came by and knocked on my door. We talked outside for a while. That was nice and really took my mind off of my diarrhea and the fact that I have been staying at home for a month. Thank You Tami for knocking on my door :dance:

PS: I was skinny as a child in grade school. What happened !  I did not start to gain weight until I was 19 years


----------



## mrspecker

Hi not diagnosed yet but I have ibd I'm over weight and have constantly done different diets I lost six stone  done everydiet going I'm on sick and gave her since Feb I have awful joint pain had fir a long time but didn't know it could be part of crohns I'm constantly tired have no energy suffer with constipation bleeding and severe pain in right side my liver results are high just had MRI and waiting for colonoscopy. Hoping the find and have a answer and get me on treatment .my husband doesn't understand but he is having to do everything cooking cleaning washing. Sometimes I feel like a fraud because some days I look fine but don't feel it. I'm not doing no more diets I don't eat alot but eat biscuits crisps and not proper meals cause scared of the pain im on cocodamol and oramorph.work came out to see me well being visit apparantly  but took notes . It affects every part of ur life just need to get on medication when know which one it is and hopeful start improving..


----------



## Ann Morgan

Do you have scales at home ?    I do not have a scale at home to weigh myself.
The only place I get weighed is the doctors office. Most of the doctors I have use the
electronic scales, but one doctor still has the scale with the weights on the top. 
I think if I had a scale at home I would go crazy weighing myself every day and get 
even more bummed out that I am gaining the weight back that I lost last year.
The last time I went to a doctor was on April 30th and when I asked the gal what my weight was and she told me.....well I almost went into shock !   I hate scales !


----------



## Ann Morgan

Another note. My tummy gets along with carbohydrates, but we aren't supposed to eat carbohydrates if we want to lose weight, right ?  I can eat rice, pasta, cereal and these things don't bother my stomach. I can eat all dairy products. I don't like eating meat and the only time I eat meat is if I go out to eat, which is very rarely. I can't eat fruits and vegetables because I get diarrhea from them ( except bananas ..... and root vegetables that are cooked. How am I getting the proper nutrition if I can't eat the foods that are supposed to be good for me ?  I take D3 and B12. I don't take any other vitamins. And the only supplement I take is Culturelle Probiotics. Is sugar a food group ?  Well, it is in my household ( unfortunately ).  I used to make a healthy smoothie every day but I am taking a smoothie break for now.  Everyday I want to eat food with flavor, but anything that has flavor bothers my tummy. I am so sick of boring food.  Thanks for listening.   : - )


----------



## mrspecker

I'm living off biscuits andodd time tuna sandwich


----------



## Ann Morgan

I have not been able to eat seafood for MANY years, it makes me sick. I think I can eat fish like cod or tilapia ( baked or in a pan.....but never deep fried ).
But I rarely eat meat or fish at all.


----------



## guest19

Hi!  I am relatively new to this forum and saw this thread...Yaaaa.  A few years ago I attended my first CCFA walk.  My husband almost fell over laughing at how excited I was to meet another "big girl chronie".  I have been a big girl all of my life pre & post diagnosis.  The only time I was somewhat smaller was the 4 months post my emergency resection in 1990...but gained it all back.  My GP does not complain about my weight, but does wish I would get more exercise.
Exercise either means lack of handy bathroom or it increases my D.  I really miss golf and curling...which I gave up due to my back issues.  The best exercise I ever get is dancing!  But I don't get to do that much.
Glad to find this thread!!!!


----------



## Ann Morgan

Habsfan said:


> Hi!  I am relatively new to this forum and saw this thread...Yaaaa.  A few years ago I attended my first CCFA walk.  My husband almost fell over laughing at how excited I was to meet another "big girl chronie".  I have been a big girl all of my life pre & post diagnosis.  The only time I was somewhat smaller was the 4 months post my emergency resection in 1990...but gained it all back.  My GP does not complain about my weight, but does wish I would get more exercise.
> Exercise either means lack of handy bathroom or it increases my D.  I really miss golf and curling...which I gave up due to my back issues.  The best exercise I ever get is dancing!  But I don't get to do that much.
> Glad to find this thread!!!!



I am glad that someone else understands about always needing to have a restroom close by while exercising.


----------



## cantthinkstr8t

Ann Morgan said:


> I am glad that someone else understands about always needing to have a restroom close by while exercising.



This made me laugh-it is so true!  

I take physical therapy 2 times a week and when I am having "issues" I have to stop in the middle of an exercise and take off to the bathroom.  Luckily, it has always been unoccupied.

I was reading about your love of sugar.  Have you tried coconut sugar of Sucatant sugar? They are a little pricier but are great substitutions. I love all things sugar as well and needed to cut back.


----------



## Ann Morgan

guest19 said:


> Hi!  I am relatively new to this forum and saw this thread...Yaaaa.  A few years ago I attended my first CCFA walk.  My husband almost fell over laughing at how excited I was to meet another "big girl chronie".  I have been a big girl all of my life pre & post diagnosis.  The only time I was somewhat smaller was the 4 months post my emergency resection in 1990...but gained it all back.  My GP does not complain about my weight, but does wish I would get more exercise.
> Exercise either means lack of handy bathroom or it increases my D.  I really miss golf and curling...which I gave up due to my back issues.  The best exercise I ever get is dancing!  But I don't get to do that much.
> Glad to find this thread!!!!




Welcome :dance:


----------



## Marlena

Firstly, welcome guest 19.  Mostly I crave something with flavor.  Most of what I've liked - Mexican, Chinese, Indian, anything with big flavor is no longer an option.  I like to cook, so I try making them less spicy, less of this or that, while still maintaining their character, but it's just blah.  My veggies all have to be practically mush.  And now I am on an elimination diet and wheat is definitely a problem and something makes me itch. Oh well, a lot of life is still good. wish I was one of those people who didn't care about food.


----------



## nitty

Hello everyone!

Has anyone here tried hula hooping?

I am going to buy a weighted hoop this week in the hope of shifting some of the lard that has accumulated around my waist.  I would really like to get out walking, but I am flaring and daren't go anywhere that I can't immediately dash into a toilet.

I'm hoping that learning to hula hoop again will give me an exercise that I can easily do doing spare moments in the day.  I also have problems with my lower back so I thought that it would help to build up my core muscles again to help with that.

I was just wondering whether anyone had tried it?

Nitty


----------



## Marlena

I haven't, but I have read several places that it is good for helping you gut behave better


----------



## nitty

Thanks Marlena.

I've just bought a hoop today (I had to take some Imodium to get myself to the shops without 'incident').  I'll try to post a progress report in the future in case anyone is interested.

I'm not too bothered about losing much weight.  I really just want to tone up my expanding waistline.  I'm hoping that this will help to improve my core strength and in turn relieve the back pain that I get.  I'm naturally a lazy person so if I can keep doing regular short sessions in front of the TV now and then it might work.  And of course the toilet will be nearby, which is crucial for me at the moment!


----------



## Ann Morgan

I am becoming a Vegan.   I don't know if this will help me lose weight or not.  Giving up meat is not a big deal for me, I did not like it that much anyhow. Although I did love dairy products, but most dairy products like milk can be substituted with soy milk. My biggest downfall is sugar and since sugar does not come from an animal I can still eat it while being a Vegan. I cannot tolerate almost all fruits or vegetables because they have always given me diarrhea, but I am going to start using the process of elimination one vegetable and fruit at a time to find out exactly what kind of fruits and vegetables I can NEVER eat and which ones I can tolerate.  I know that I can never tolerate green leafy vegetables and cabbages. I guess all I really have to worry about now is getting enough protein and also vitamins, but I do take Vitamin D3 right now and B12. I think I need to take more supplements ?  I watched a video on YouTube one day that showed the factory farming of animals and after that I don't think I can ever go back to eating animals or animal products. I do know there is gelatin in my Vitamin D3 pills and my Probiotics too, but I am not going to worry about the gelatin in products like that because it is such a small amount. Gelatin is an animal product.   Thanks for listening.


----------



## Marlena

Good for you!  It's kind of fun, too.  You might try doing the twist - that dance from back in the 60's made popular by Chubby Checker, who is going to be in town here with a concert.  I taught my grandmother to do it by using a bath towel and moving like she was scrubbing her bottom with it.  It was hilarious.  I think it would use some of the same muscles in a slightly different way.  You may be able to find something on You Tube.  Best of luck and have fun!


----------



## Jonny84

Ann Morgan said:


> I am becoming a Vegan.   I don't know if this will help me lose weight or not.  Giving up meat is not a big deal for me, I did not like it that much anyhow. Although I did love dairy products, but most dairy products like milk can be substituted with soy milk. My biggest downfall is sugar and since sugar does not come from an animal I can still eat it while being a Vegan. I cannot tolerate almost all fruits or vegetables because they have always given me diarrhea, but I am going to start using the process of elimination one vegetable and fruit at a time to find out exactly what kind of fruits and vegetables I can NEVER eat and which ones I can tolerate.  I know that I can never tolerate green leafy vegetables and cabbages. I guess all I really have to worry about now is getting enough protein and also vitamins, but I do take Vitamin D3 right now and B12. I think I need to take more supplements ?  I watched a video on YouTube one day that showed the factory farming of animals and after that I don't think I can ever go back to eating animals or animal products. I do know there is gelatin in my Vitamin D3 pills and my Probiotics too, but I am not going to worry about the gelatin in products like that because it is such a small amount. Gelatin is an animal product.   Thanks for listening.


I am Vegan and I eat a lot of fruit and veg, sprouted grains and legumes, nuts and seeds and dark leafy greens.

If you want to lose weight then a vegan diet will definitely help.  If you have real trouble with fruit, veg, greens etc then I would advise you to transition to a vegan diet slowly.  Maybe start by having a vegan meal once a day and add more vegan foods as you go along and you learn what you can tolerate and what you enjoy. 

Also if you are going to be excluding foods because you cannot tolerate them then I would say you should take broad spectrum nutritional supplement to make sure you are getting everything you need. Obviously you can buy mutivitamins in the shops but I prefer food state supplements as they are much more easily absorbed by the body.  I take bee pollen which is packed with nutrition. Chlorella Pyrenoidosa is another good one, its a fresh water green algea and is absolutely packed with excellent nutrition.

Hope this helps - any other vegan questions, just let me know.


----------



## Ann Morgan

Jonny: Thanks for your help !    I am going to see a Nutritionist next Tuesday just to get some advice about eating a Vegan diet.   I saw this same Nutritionist once last year. I have had diarrhea for many years. Then last May I started to have severe constipation. Then in November I took antibiotics and my diarrhea came back. I went to my PCP in March of this year and had a stool test for C-diff and it came back positive. I took the Vancomycin in April. So my bowels have been up and down during the past year. I have had positive results recently by taking my two Questran Packets a day plus Metamucil once a day. There has been a noticeable improvement in my bowels recently and I am very happy with that. I also take a Probiotic now.  I started making a smoothie every day last year. Now I will substitute the dairy products that I had in my smoothie with soy milk and soy protein powder and I am adding ground up flax seeds in it too. Maybe my Nutritionist would recommend a book I can read or a reputable website to refer to when I need help with the Vegan diet.     Thanks for listening.


----------



## Jonny84

I am also a big fan of smoothies.  I drink a green smoothie every day and its definitely something I would recommend, especially for vegans.

Its fruit, dark leafy greens like spinach, kale, chard etc with water in a high speed blender (I have a blendtech).  Green smoothies provide excellent nutrition because the blender breaks the greens down completely and they are very easy to digest, giving you everything you need. For example, green smoothies with kale  provide a high quality source of calcium which is important as I know getting enough calcium is one of the main concerns for those considering a vegan diet. 

There is lots of info out there online about green smoothies and loads of recipes but it's fun to experiment and put in different ingredients until you come up with your own smoothies that you like.  At the moment I'm loving banana, avocado and mango with spinach - delicious!


----------



## Snickerdoodle

Just found this thread and I'm very pleased to be in good company.  When I was finally put on Humira, I gained about 50lbs, and I was not small to begin with.  In the past 6 months, I lost 30 of the 50 using a book called "The Plan" by Recitas.  I tailored this food plan to my IBD (plus I am also on a strictly kosher diet) by eating only steamed/water sauteed veggies.  It really worked well for me.  It basically puts you on a "cleanse" for a couple days to reset your digestion (no you are definitely not starving or just consuming liquids...she limits your diet to clean foods that almost everyone can tolerate) and then you reintroduce foods one at a time and monitor your reactions to those foods you tested.  All I can say is that for me personally, I was not hungry and my IBD was finally pushed into remission by my ability to identify trigger foods that made me feel terrible/bloat/gain weight. She includes in her book many different plant protein options as well.  I would love to recleanse and start over, but I am 3 months pregnant and she definitely does not recommend anyone to use her food plan if they are expecting.  So, now I need some advice how to maintain my weight loss thru my pregnancy, if that is even possible!  I'm already horribly bloated and look like I'm 5 months along instead of 3, but that may be since I have needed to be on supplementary progesterone.  Anyway, I hope everyone is enjoying their juicing (i love it also) and is feeling good!


----------



## Ann Morgan

I do not have a scale at home. I only get weighed when I go to the doctors office. I see a few doctors on a regular basis, so I usually know what my weight is month-to-month. I was last weighed on June 19th. I have a doctors appointment on July 28th. It will be interesting to see if I have gained weight or lost weight since becoming a vegan just recently. I still eat candy, so I have probably will weigh the same. I don't see me giving up candy soon !      Have a good Monday.


----------



## Crohns11

At the min I'm so fed up. I have a slow bowel transit, which means it takes longer for food et to clear my system. Which always leaves me bloated... My daughter thinks I'm pregnant and now my niece does, in so fed up.. [emoji20] I really don't eat more than I should as I'm too scared because of pain... Sorry just needed to vent away.


----------



## Crohnzie Girl

Hello. I'm 4'11 and I gained about 40.lbs. Now, for someone as small as me even 5 lbs is noticeable. It started when I got Ginny (my stoma) and kinda went on a frenzy able to eat whatever I wanted with no consequences except forgot all the lbs I've put on. Lol. I'm happy I'm living my life again going to the gym and doing all sorts of things Crohn's wouldn't allow me to do before except losing my weight. I mean C'mon!  I've never ever had an issue with my weight before. After 3 beautiful kids I've always been around 105-110 lbs. Now it's damn near impossible. I know I should be grateful but sometimes when I look in the mirror I can't help but to wish I fit in my favorite size 3 jeans I still keep waaay in the back of my closet.


----------



## Sharkgirl

I'm 5'5 and am about 85 pounds overweight (currently weigh 217).  I used to weigh 330 but about five years ago I decided to lose it and went on a healthy eating / working out at the gym everyday kick and lost 115 pounds.  I've been at my current weight for about four years because I got sick, had bad joint pain, and just overall felt lousy.  My 1-2 hour gym sessions ended, and my healthy eating had to stop because of the abdominal pain.  I have been wanting to get back into the swing of losing weight but have just felt so tired, and exhausted that I haven't really actually started again.  I've been on Entyvio for 6 weeks and it is very slowly helping my symptoms so I am hopeful I will get to start my mornings in the gym again soon.  I also get really bad bloating due to what I eat and look pregnant at times (there was a rumor going around at work that I was pregnant and I just had to tell everyone the real deal)...I ate brussels sprouts a few weeks ago and ended up in the hospital with severe abdominal pain the next day.  It's a shame because I love brussels sprouts but will not eat them again.  I just started working with a nutritionist for CD as well as for being overweight and not wanting to be.  I've been really stressed out about my weight for years, but doctors, nurses, family, everyone around me just tells me to focus on getting the disease in remission which I agree needs to happen, but even so I still get frustrated about my weight!


----------



## Ladybugsgg

Hi everyone; I was really glad to find this support group! I'm currently being investigated for Crohn's (colonoscopy and gastroscopy in two days) and everything so far seems to suggest that Crohn's is my issue... except that I haven't experienced weight loss. 
I did lose a LOT of weight about a year ago and then started getting really sick right after where I was discovered to have a gallstone blocking a bile duct (apparently can happen from rapid weight loss AND from Crohn's?) but ever since having my gallbladder removed and continuing on with severe GI problems, I've still always continued to eat regardless of the pain it makes me experience, as I have needed to try and keep my energy up for my highly physical job. I do think that having my gallbladder removed has caused me to gain weight as well. Is it at all possible to have Crohn's AND GAIN weight? I hear so much about people losing it, but this is the first i've heard of people having overweight issues. Until now, the fact that I haven't experienced rapid weight loss ever since my other symptoms began has made doctors overlook the possibility of Crohn's. I just don't know what else it could possibly be if not this though. Is it possible to gain weight with Crohn's without the use of Crohn's medication being the reason?


----------



## fuzzy butterfly

Hi it seems it is possible for some too gain weight with Crohns,I haven't really got back to my pre Crohns weight, went to 6st 4 lb at worst now 8st 4lb , but I used to be 9 1/2_10st before. The other two people who have Crohn's at my work both are quite  weighty, one has an ileostomy one doesn't,I had one now iv not but weight has stayed at same weight. So I guess we are all different !! I would tell doc too test for Crohns all the same as it could still be that..


----------



## nogutsnoglory

I was very skinny but now overweight. I think all the stress caused so much visceral fat for me that I don't know how to lose.


----------



## Nancye50

I'm starting a program with Stupid Easy Paleo called Happier, Healthier & Harder to Kill. I'll report back! Or if you check into it & decide to join, let me know!


----------



## edentenley

I just don't understand how I can have all this DIARRHEA all damn day, everyday, and still be a chunky Crohnie!  I lost a ton of weight when I had my bowel obstruction and surgery...but took a ton of prednisone and surpassed my pre-crohns weight.  Now I'm off steroids, on remicade, and trying to eat healthy without aggravating my belly too much and I just end up with horrible diarrhea and zero weight loss.  Grrrr...  Any suggestions?


----------



## Crohns11

I'm so fed up with my weight Iv brought some raspberry ketone tablets to help me, that's how desperate and depressed I am, my daughter keeps asking if I'm pregnant? I really don't eat much. Every rin I go Drs I'm the same weight but still very over weight that's what Dr says... I have crohns on azathioprine and under active thyroid on levothyrixine and have problems with phosphate levels and bile malabsorption #really fed up.


----------



## Nancye50

I definitely can't eat raw fruits and veggies. Sometimes it's fine but not safe enough to build a diet on. I'm trying to get those nutrients from juice and am going to take some of the stash of Juice Plus I've been steering clear of just in case.


----------



## Kero

I Am so happy to find this group on here! I have been told by many, including my ex GI, that my symptoms can't be crohns because I am fat. Glad I'm not the only one


----------



## annawato

Yay, a group for weighty crohnies. I used to be a good weight no matter what I ate. Since being diagnosed with crohns my weight went up  and down then up and up. i have a very overactive ileostomy - food goes thru pretty well undigested but still manages to leave the calories behind. How does that happen? I can also blame months of TPI, each time I was on it I gained 10kilos. I'm now 83 kilos and cannot lose weight. I can't exercise as I have three fractures in my foot which won't heal and sitting around all the time makes it too easy to snack although 99% of the time its healthy food. 
Basically I'm just venting and letting you all know that you are not alone. This disease, the medications, the side effects and limits they put on you not to mention normal hormonal upsets like menopause and who knows what else make it very hard to just get out there and work it off. grrr grrr grrr


----------



## athena

Hey all!

I am looking for some advice on losing weight.  I am currently 5'9, weighing in at 240 lbs at a young 24 years old. I gained my weight within the past year and a half (approximately 50 lbs.).  I feel that all foods make me sick, especially healthier foods.  

I really want to get into better shape this year because I am getting married in December! I want to look good walking down the isle. 

Does anyone have advise for ways I can lose weight? Or have any ideas on what food I can have or what exercises I should do?

Thank you!!
Athena


----------



## EvieBaby

I've always been a bit bigger but when I was first diagnosed and put on prednisone I gained a LOT of weight. That was 10 years ago and no matter what I do it will not come off. 

I find it hard because my sister is extremely slim and she thinks I'm just being fat and lazy but she doesn't understand that my back hips and knees hurt so bad sometimes I can barely stand. I'm aware that exercise would help but I've literally done everything I could think of from weight watchers to gyms and I lose a small amount then it goes back on even though I stick religiously to the plans.


----------



## Marie23

People thought my UC wasn't bad because I was /am fat. I gained 65 lbs from Prednisone that I couldn't loose. I tried all kinds of diets but never lost more than 20 lbs. Maybe some of you also have other autoimmune diseases,  like my underachieving thyroid, Hypothyroidism  and a host of other ones. 5 years ago I had to get a colonectomy.  I lost 85 lbs in around a year. I was still overweight. I've been so sick since the operation that I gained 35 lbs back. It is very depressing. Some of it was due to the antidepressants I've had to take and being inactive. I have peripheral neuropathy in my feet and some days can barely walk. My thyroid has gone ballistic and the dose has changed up and down. My GI at Mayo's says it affects myou GI system negatively. My local doctors just keep testing it every 8 weeks and changing the dosage.  I am finally under the care of an Endocrinologist. She is testing every 3 months and stressed that's the minimum before retesting. It's like she is bawling me out when I am the patient! It affects every cell in our bodies so make sure they are testing you, if they haven't. If you are younger the likelihood that they tested you is small. I was first tested and diagnosed at age 37 and am now 60. I also have fibromyalgia and chronic fatigue syndromes, GERD, chronic migraines and so on. 5 months ago I had surgery to divert from my j-pouch to a permanent ileostomy. My j-pouch didn’t make it. It was 5 years of hell. I am able to eat a better diet but my output is too high. Eating to manage our nasty IBD's and all that entails makes it impossible for me to diet. I am not a big eater but look like it. When I went back over 200 lbs I got overly depressed about it. I am just trying to maintain and not gain anymore. I continue to eat as healthy as my body tolerates it. I am constantly fighting dehydration so alcohol went out the door with my colon. I don't miss it. I also quit eating much beef before the surgeries and just have occasional hamburger in casseroles. I don't miss nice steaks either. They are just too hard to digest. I get my fruits and veggies in my morning smoothie.  I use a vegetable plant protein powder and almond milk. The only veggies I put in are kale and carrots. I use all kinds of frozen and fresh fruits with frozen blueberries and a banana daily. I mix it up with apples, grapes, frozen mixed fruits and frozen strawberries. I really love my smoothies. 

I wrote a book. I was thinking maybe some of you might have other autoimmune diseases that are undetected, like thyroid, and painful syndromes like fibromyalgia.  Before my colonectomy my fibromyalgia would flare with my UC flares. Now it is just bad all the time. 

My excess weight is around my abdomen, ,the worst place, and I know what you are saying about looking pregnant and being bloated.


Please don't be too hard on yourselves.  There are medical reasons factoring into our weight equations. Thanks for letting me join your forum. I don't have Crohn's but relate to many topics here :sign0144:


----------



## Ann Morgan

Marie : I have some of the same health issues as you do.  Thyroid problems, and being overweight, and GERD, and depression and anxiety, and inactivity. Also, Degenerative Disc Disease and Bilateral Rotator Cuff Syndrome and Arthritis. I am also fatigued. Oh, and I might as well throw Menopause into my list too. 

Mayo is supposed to be the best. I am glad you had the opportunity to get an expert opinion from them.  ( PS :  I grew up in Minneapolis ).

I am sorry to hear about your ileostomy. :-(

I love smoothies !  My "cannot eat" food list is way, way longer than my "can eat" food list. I cannot eat anything and it gets boring eating boring food. I cannot eat fruit or vegetables or grease/fat. 

Hope you are feeling a bit better since February.


----------



## GinaKay

hi im new to all this stuff was diaignous as diabetic 3 months ago and to i got a call my bloodwork came back showing me positive for crohns i go in for more testin to a speciälist next month ... i have been losing alot of weight the past few months ... not on any meds yet for crohns we shall see hat the specialist says ... any ideas or help would be appericated


----------



## Ann Morgan

Gina Kay : I have lost weight more than once due to my Ulcerative Colitis symtoms, probably from a lack of appetite. My diagnosis came after my first colonoscopy in 2006. I have lost 30 pounds this year because I wanted to. I am counting calories. I want to lose 20 more pounds, but I seem to be stuck right now. At least I am maintaining my 30 pound weight loss and not gaining any of it back. Over the past 35 years my lowest weight was 130 pounds and my highest was 230 pounds. I am now at 177 pounds. I am sorry to hear about your diabetes, as sometimes it is hard to control. I did not know you could be diagnosed with Crohn's by having a blood test ?  A Specialist should help you with your diagnosis and treatment. : - )


----------



## GinaKay

yeah im goin to a specialist june 1st for more testing with a G.I. dr so hopefully it dont take to long to find out 100%..... but yeah my reg drs called n said i had it do to bloodwork they did ...but the more ive looked into it yeah the bloodwork can show i have something wrong down in that area but gi dr has to do other tests to tell me forssure  leave it to drs lol


----------



## Ann Morgan

Gina : Nothing showed up wrong with my colon after the doctors performed an Upper GI and also a Flexible Sigmoidoscopy. I was diagnosed with Ulcerative Colitis after my first colonoscopy. I think a colonoscopy would be the best way to find out what is going on ? Hope you are doing better.


----------



## Alliesavage

Hello All!
So nice to have a group of curvy Crohnies!
I'miss thinking that some of us have metabolic issues due to steroids. I was an athletic built very muscular runner at 5 5 and 140 pounds. This horrible disease has had me on steroids for the last 10 years. I've yo yo dieted and now after being on prednisone for a solid month then going to a 3 month course of entocort, I've ballooned to well over 200 pounds. I literally put on 4 pounds in a week. I cried at my GI appointment and said, how's that possible? Went camping with the kids, walked around Disney world for 3 days and I only had a couple bites of the kid's ice cream, not to mention I'm doing the low carb thing. The doctor kindly said it's not just diet and exercise that play a part, don't give up. He said it's hard to lose weight on steroids, if not gain. Good luck to us all.


----------



## GinaKay

Ann Morgan said:


> Gina : Nothing showed up wrong with my colon after the doctors performed an Upper GI and also a Flexible Sigmoidoscopy. I was diagnosed with Ulcerative Colitis after my first colonoscopy. I think a colonoscopy would be the best way to find out what is going on ? Hope you are doing better.


........                                                                                                              hey ann ty for reply i got my biopsie results back today n my colonoscopy was clear n biopsie is normal n they r refuseing to do anymore testing i go back to my reg dr next week n see if he will get me a new referal for another gi who will do all the tests that need to be done


----------



## GinaKay

Ann Morgan said:


> Gina Kay : I have lost weight more than once due to my Ulcerative Colitis symtoms, probably from a lack of appetite. My diagnosis came after my first colonoscopy in 2006. I have lost 30 pounds this year because I wanted to. I am counting calories. I want to lose 20 more pounds, but I seem to be stuck right now. At least I am maintaining my 30 pound weight loss and not gaining any of it back. Over the past 35 years my lowest weight was 130 pounds and my highest was 230 pounds. I am now at 177 pounds. I am sorry to hear about your diabetes, as sometimes it is hard to control. I did not know you could be diagnosed with Crohn's by having a blood test ?  A Specialist should help you with your diagnosis and treatment. : - )


Hey Ann this was the results of the bloodtest i was refering too maybe u will understand it better then me n i have lost well ova 100 lbs n still losein  from feb to may it was just ova 100 lbs i had lost ...............................................                                                                                                             ok i ask my drs office to send me a copy of my bloodwork n its that asca test 

s. cerevisiae igg was 11.9
s. cerevisiae iga was 59.8 h
says its highly specific CD 
any opinions on this?


----------



## MissLeopard83

I am currently undiagnosed after undergoing a battery of tests to find the reason for my GI symptoms, but I am also overweight (right on the borderline of overweight and obese according to my BMI).  I lost a lot of weight, intentionally, while following a modified Paleo/Primal diet, but I've been eating a lot of carbs (especially GF white bread which I didn't eat on my diet) which have not helped in maintaining my weight.  The carbs help with the GI symptoms - white potatoes, white bread, white rice, etc.  It sucks when you have to chose between the two - feeling sick or gaining weight.

The worst thing is that my mom keeps telling me that I'll feel better if I just exercise because lack of exercise is probably making my hips hurt and I need to stop laying around so much.  When my gut is sore, bloated, and yucky and my hips are aching, the last thing I want to do is exercise.  But, then I also know that it helps keep my weight down.  UGH!  Vicious cycle...


----------



## Malice67

Did my weight loss screw me up?  I've been really reducing what I eat and starting some simple exercise -- ie walking!!  Have lost 10 pounds in 6 weeks, but have been lightheaded and dizzy three times this past week. Calling my GP tomorrow to make sure I haven't become anemic again or some other random problem.  Just pissed because my iron has been behaving since my last infusing in September and now I'm scared I turned things around.  Not fair that moving in the right direction with my weight can screw up other things.

fingers crossed my iron is ok.


----------



## rrhood1

I doubt that a small weight loss like 10 lbs would put you in a flare unless you're not eating at all. I think you're smart to check it with your doctor. Getting dizzy & light headed is very disconcerting - I have vertigo and hate when I het dizzy. Here's hoping your iron levels continue to be good.


----------



## Malice67

thanks


----------



## Medwards30

I have always been heavy but 3 years of high doses prednisone has increased my weight by 70 pounds


----------



## crohner000

I have always been slightly overweight, I think it's pretty much just my body type and something I am completely fine with about myself. One thing I have struggled with though is that when I am sick with Crohn's, I do tend to lose some weight and then people compliment my appearance when really it's because I'm having a bad time or in a flare up. So then it kind of creates this backwards relationship in my mind when I am getting better health wise but sometimes putting weight back on. This is just one reason I think that people shouldn't comment on a person's weight unless you know them really well and know their relationship to it. Losing weight is not always a compliment!


----------



## mere282

Yes it's not uncommon for IBD'ers to be overweight... everyone is different


----------



## dejavucandace

All this talk of prednisone causing ridiculous weight gains is freaking me out when Im pretty sure im going to be prescribed this after I do the pill camera test. I have already gained close to 30 pounds in the last year without any medication at all. But because I cannot tolerate my previous food choices of lots of raw veggies and fruit I have had to resort to bananas, fish, eggs, potatoes and avocados. And when im not at work im either laying on my couch or in bed sleeping. I literally have no energy at all! Sigh I finally cancelled my gym membership after one year that I could not attend. I also have Hashimotos so although im treated and my levels are good I know that doesn't help. Im pretty sure that my low thyroid which causes constipation has been masking the crohns related diarrhea that most get. Not that I don't get any but not much. I have much softer stools than before but they seem to get stuck at some point and then things become quite painful and its a long process to eliminate. I guess ill just pray that whatever prescribed, the result will be to prevent the inflammation and bleeding in my bowels and hopefully my energy will return so I can have more of a life.


----------



## rrhood1

You've described the problems that most of us have dealt with. Crohns isn't just diarrhea - it can effect multiple systems in your body all at once.  The dreaded prednisone - we almost all recognize that it helps with the symptoms and seems to get the gut inflammation under control but it carries a lot of side effects that we all hate.  Effects like huge mood swings ( my husband calls them my " bitch" pills), weight gain, sometimes joint pain, constipation, insomnia. Not nice but if you have to go on it, try to get your GI to limit the duration.  At my worst, my GI only has me on them a month - she then gets me to try another Crohns medication.


----------



## Lynda Lynda

Hi. I lost 60 pounds before being diagnosed with Ulcerative Colitis in 2006 ( although I had been real sick since 1997. ) I always thought my extreme weight loss at that time was due to emotional / psychological reasons ( a family member with extreme health issues and problems at work. )  But after I have read some posts here, I realize that the 60 pound weight loss could have, after all, been from my Ulcerative Colitis symptoms ( watery diarrhea. ) I was already obese at the time, so losing the 60 pounds did not put my health in danger, it actually put my weight in a good place for better help against obesity. Wishing you all a day of relaxation and hope. Lynda:rosette1:


----------



## Lynda Lynda

Hi peeps


----------



## rrhood1

Hi LyndaLynda


----------



## Marley's Mom

Hi, i''m new but it looks like there's no one with a weight problem recently!  I would love to know how Chronies get fat while spending half of their life on the toilet?Any ideas anyone?


----------



## rrhood1

I wish I knew. Even during my worse flare I only lost 22 pounds. Prednisone doesn’t help and my other meds also contribute to weight gain.


----------



## Marley's Mom

The last time I was on Pred I lost weight, but that was years ago. I think it may be partly be the meds side effects anyway. I just wish I could get it back off!


----------



## Glockola

I also don't get this. Daily diarrhoea but Im still overweight. If someone can come up with a good scientific explanation? Some doctors think you can't be sick without weight loss?


----------



## Trinitup

me. I can’t lose weight. I workout, I eat right and every shot I gain weight. It’s depressing me terribly.


----------



## woowoo

Hi everyone, new to the forum and new to this support group.  I am currently deciding on which biologic to start on and a bit worried about gaining weight.  Please share if you have any thoughts on biologics and keeping a healthy weight.  

I have been overweight for most of my life, but got to a healthy weight when my Crohn's was generally in remission for several years and I was able to consistently exercise and eat healthy/well.  I had a bad flare last year and was put on prednisone, and gained 20-25 pounds, which has been hard to work off since.  When I start a biologic, I'm worried about putting on even more.  Any general words of advice or tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rrhood1

I’ve been on biologic since 2010 - on Remicade right now. I cannot lose weight - doesn’t matter if I don’t eat for days. I saw a dietician who figures my metabolism is at a low point and there’s not much I can do at this point to “rev” it up. I don’t think the biologic has caused weight gain but it’s not helping me lose any.


----------



## Marley's Mom

woowoo said:


> Hi everyone, new to the forum and new to this support group.  I am currently deciding on which biologic to start on and a bit worried about gaining weight.  Please share if you have any thoughts on biologics and keeping a healthy weight.
> 
> I have been overweight for most of my life, but got to a healthy weight when my Crohn's was generally in remission for several years and I was able to consistently exercise and eat healthy/well.  I had a bad flare last year and was put on prednisone, and gained 20-25 pounds, which has been hard to work off since.  When I start a biologic, I'm worried about putting on even more.  Any general words of advice or tips would be greatly appreciated.


Hi, I've been diagnosed for 30 years and until Prednisone it was easy to not gain weight. I gained like crazy the first time I was put on Prednisone, but was able to take it off easily once I tapered off.
I've been on a biologic for about 15 years now and I've never attributed my weight gain to it. Mine came from menopause, quitting smoking and my youngest son being in Afghanistan for a year, all at the same time. Depression helped too. I am on a biologic that no one prescribes for Crohn's any more, but my gastro says it's working so he's happy. I tried Humira for a year and it didn't do anything for me including cause more weight gain as far as I could see. But we're all different.
I've tried Weight Watchers and had no luck.  I've been eating clean and doing low carb for quite a while now with no success until i went to a dietician and she told me to cut my calorie intake and in the last 2 months I've finally lost 15 lbs but more importantly lots of inches. I took off my jeans without unbuttoning or zipping today. I'm sooo excited!! I also have a low thyroid, of course it's the autoimmune version so i have Hashimoto's Disease. They said losing would be almost impossible between the Crohn's and Hashimoto's, but I would like to prove them wrong. I still have 45 lbs to go, but at least I'm going in the right direction.  
I would suggest you talk to a dietician or diet specialist. My ins covered mine since one of my doc's referred me. It was painless and I was told which of my meds was causing problems and how low to take my calories and carbs. We didn't get overweight in a day so don't expect immediate results. It's a process.
Good Luck, If I can help, just ask!!:ghug:


----------



## my little penguin

Ds has been on a biologic (three different ones ) from age 8 on
He is now 15
No extra weight gain - just normal gain /growth here for almost 8 years now 
He did gain 30 lbs when he was on pred and eating normal food at age 7
He grew into that weight once pred was stopped


----------



## MissLeopard83

It's good to know that you don't have to be skinny and malnourished to have Crohn's.  I am obese with a BMI of 42 due to Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome and meds that I have to take for fibromyalgia and mental health that cause weight gain.  Ever since I lost my job back in January 2018, my weight has skyrocketed because I am at home and have unrestricted access to food.  Even though I suffer with GI distress, I still gain weight like crazy.  I have not received a formal diagnosis yet but I have the positive blood tests for Crohn's.  I am still awaiting tests for my small intestines and my biopsies from my scopes last week.


----------



## CrohnsChicago

Hi all!

It's been a while since i've posted here. I've been in remission for a few years and for a while there I was keeping my weight in good shape. But sudden life changes and work stresses over the past two years have caused my weight to balloon up to about 250lbs which is more than I've ever weighed and I feel it because of how the weight is distributed in my body (my lower half primarily). During this weight gain transition I've also experienced inflammation issues indirectly related to crohn's and was diagnosed with arthritis in my knees.

I've been trying to find the motivation to get the weight back off but I admit at times I feel pretty defeated. This time around I've found it very difficult to get the weight back off and fear that it will ruin my remission if I'm not careful. You would think the fact that the weight could negatively impact my crohn's would be enough to change my sedentary and food habits but sadly that hasn't been the case (anxiety and depression are partly to blame)

I'd love to hear how each of you try to motivate yourselves and success stories related to keeping your weight under control. I think mentally it would help to hear from folks who understand and also help me get back on track.

Thanks in advance for reading. Peace and love.


----------



## curlywurly

Hi CrohnsChicago
Like everyone on this thread I too have put on a lot of weight over the last year.
I am not working now due to the Crohns so I don't think I am burning many calories like I did when I was working plus the menopause.
I am not on any meds as I have reacted to the usual ones. I take antidepressants for anxiety and depression, meds for blood pressure and Omeprezole
for the Barretts . 
I think as we ladies get older it is harder to shift there are times it gets me down as I am only 5 foot and it shows.
I have come to the conclusion we have enough going on in our lives so why bother and enjoy your food if you can.
Sending you hugs


----------

